
DiscoverAli – A weekly newsletter of inexpensive, interesting products - rolstenhouse
https://discoverali.com/?ref=HN0
======
sonofgod
Give us a sample of what you're showcasing. At the moment you're just saying
"GIVE ME AN EMAIL" to recieve... what?

~~~
alextheparrot
There’s a series of examples further down the page — a jacket, a watch band, a
watch. Not my cup of tea, but this critique seems a bit disconnected from the
linked page.

------
112233
meanvhile, ze russhans hawe maid zis: [https://mysku.ru](https://mysku.ru)
Which is a surprisingly active community of alijunk reviewers, sometimes
sponsored, sometimes very in-depth

~~~
LargoLasskhyfv
Värry good comräyde! Gennady Gosplanovich äpprovez!

------
Cynddl
> An avid practitioner of retail therapy, he's excited to share his findings
> with you.

Yikes, is retail therapy really a thing? Assuming this is a real website,
there are so many things both wrong and sad here. :( You don't need to buy
things (especially on Aliexpress) to be happy, to enjoy life, to make friends.

I hope the lockdown many people here are experiencing will at least make us a
bit more aware of the madness of ultra-consumption we live in.

Edit: okay fine, I clicked on the ”Terms of Service”. I still don't really get
the point of this website. Can you explain?

~~~
tasssko
Good effort on a polite but constructive comment.

------
a9entroy
I would highly prefer [https://thieve.co/](https://thieve.co/) over this.

* It's not a newsletter that's gonna spam your email every day

* It has a website interface. So you can visit the website whenever you are looking to buy something

* You essentially get the same deals without surrendering your email address.

Note: I am NOT affiliated to this website in any way. I just use it sometimes
to find cool stuff.

------
bschlueter
First thing I noticed was that the site's theme is broken on my ultrawide
monitor. Admittedly, this would only be a problem for a small subset of
potential users, but it is annoying.

------
SecurityMinded
weekly newsletter of cheap chinese crap. nothing I bought from Ali Express or
Wish lasted more than couple of uses. why would I bother to read about lies
about how great and cheap these stuff are.

------
anotheryou
proof that you had these items in your hand would also be nice.

